# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Sv. Duh, novosti, sto ponesti...

## Sanja :)

Pozz svima,

Zanima me novija iskustva na Sv. Duhu. Kao i sto ponesti sa sobom u rodiliste... Za mamu i bebu. Posjete i svega cega se sjetite.

Rodila sam tamo 2010g., ali ne znam koje su promjene. Sjecam se da sam imala svoju spavacicu, i nisu mi da li da ju obucem nego obavezno njihovu.. 

Hvala

----------


## jelena.O

I bolje da obučes njihovu em će biti krvava em mljekasta

----------


## Sanja :)

Ma ne zamaram se ciju imam. Tj.ako oni daju samo svoje necu nositi svoju. I za bebu ako imaju pelene... Necu nosit. Sto manje to bolje  :Smile:

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

spavacice njihove, ja sam tek treci dan obukla svoju
pelene obavezno nosis kao i maramice, to koristis svoje

----------


## Sanja :)

Hvala Vubs

----------


## buba klara

da, za bebu obavezno pelene i maramice, vatu, sto zelis...
za sebe nije zgoreg imat svoju spremljenu spavaćicu, za slucaj da im nestane (3x sam gore rodila, pa znam da je bilo i takvih situacija), ali u pravilu ima dovoljno njihovih

ostalo nista specijalno ti ne treba osim hrpe uložaka, papuča (moja preporuka: japanke radi kupaone), ručnika, punjača i torbice za osobnu higijenu

zamalo zaboravih - ponesi vodu za sebe, znaju pregrijat sobe po zimi, sjećam se da sam umirala od žeđi... i sukladno tome - ne toplu spavacicu, sto tanje - to bolje...

sto se posjeta tice - ovisi o momentu kad rodis, nekad pustaju u sobu, ponekad postroze pravila, naročito ako je sezona gripe (tako je meni bilo zadnji put) - posjete su tada samo na glavnom hodniku

sve ostalo ti donese suprug na izlasku
ma kratko to traje gore ako je sve u redu, ovisi u koje doba dana rodis, moze se zalomit da si samo 2 dana gore (srednju curu sam rodila u 22.30h, tako da su mi to računali vec ko prvi dan, za dva dana smo puštene doma)

----------


## sunce moje malo

ja sam prije par mj rodila na sv. duhu, i znam da su tražili da imam svoju spavačicu.
kao imaju ih, ali baš ne dijele, nego traže da imaš svoje.
pelene za bebe imaju na hodniku, ali ponesi svoje.

ja sam ponesla brdo uložaka, i još tražila da mi donesu.
obavezno vodu, njihova iz pipe je uvijek mlaka. makar imaš automat za kavu i sokove, tamo na ulazu u odjel, pa si možeš ići kupiti.
posjete su svaki dan od 16-17h, i u sobu mogu ući po jedan odrasli, + djeca.
meni je to bila strava, jer mi je bilo jako teško, onakva krvava, soba puna djece koja su došla u posjete svojim mamama.
nije mi to bilo lijepo iskustvo, što se tiče posjeta.

----------


## jelena.O

Da i meni su koma posjeti u sobi, ja sam zadnji put tražila da mi prva dva dana ne dolaze u posjetu, rodila carski i bila nepokretna u to doba

----------


## sunce moje malo

i ja sam se dogovorila sa svojima da ne dolaze, ali druge cimerice su imale svaki dan posjete s djecom.

----------


## Sanja :)

Hvala vam puno cure

----------


## Apsu

Rodila 2014, nisu mi dali njihovu  spavacicu, morala sam svoju imati.

Pelene svoje moras imati. Posjete dozvoljenne cini mi se najvise 2 osobe po krevetu. 
Ostalo ok, sjecam se da mi je hrana ostala u dobrom sjecanju, il nisam bila svoja pa su mi pasala bezukusna variva  :Grin:

----------


## Sanja :)

Aa jesu vas trazili potvrdu od tecaja?

----------


## perla5

> Aa jesu vas trazili potvrdu od tecaja?


Ne. Muzu su samo navukli ono njihovo zeleno odijelo i kapu, to je bilo sve.

----------


## buba klara

ne

----------


## Sanja :)

Necete vjerovati nasla sam potvrdu o tecaju iz 2010god. Juhuuuuu huuu

----------


## lidać2

rodila prvi put 2010...-nosila njihovu spavacicu...pelene za bebu...

rodila 2015-nisu mi ni ponudili svoju spavacicu pa sam nosila svoju sve vrijeme (kao i ostale mame)...nosila avoje pelene,maramice za bebu...morala cak nositi i svoju plahtu jer TRI dana nisu imali za promjeniti...cak sam zicala muzu da mi kuoi i onu podlogu za bebe kada se presvalace da atavim ispod sebe da ne krvarim plahtu...nosila i bodice za malu jer mi je puno bljuckala a oni nisu preko dana htjeli presvuc...
 :Undecided:

----------


## Tam

Podižem!
Novosti? ako ima kakva friška mama  :Smile:  

I zanima me da li netko zna što je sa projektom Rodilište - prijatelj majki u kojem bi i Sv.Duh trebao sudjelovati?

----------


## laine

Evo friško iskustvo ako nekome zatreba: u rodilištu svi ljubazni, epiduralnu nude i sami, puste da sve bude što prirodnije, higijena na ok nivou, muž može bit u boxu skroz (npr ja u boxu bila 6 sati i muž samnom)  nitko ga nije pitao za tećaj. Potiču da piješ vodu. Ponjeti vode, spavačicu i papire, kasnije na odjelu trebaju i ulosci, jednokratne gaće, za bebu pelene maramice i krema. Na odjelu sestre super, higijena ok, lijekovi za bolove dostupni. Eto u kratkim crtama, uglavnom ja sam jako zadovoljna!

----------


## BambiDi

Svog malog bandita sam rodila prije malo vise od mjesec dana na Duhu pa evo iskustva. Sto se tice projekta Prijatelja majki  ne znam sto je dio Projekta,a sto je vec bio dio ustaljene prakse bolnice.

Partner je bio sa mnom cijelo vrijeme u boxu,a bili smo cijeli dan u njemu. U predradjaoni nakon klistiranja ne daju jesti, a poslije 8 sati sve normalno jedes,a pijes cijelio vrijeme. 

Sto se tice kemije uvaljali su mi gel jer se smanjivala kolicina plodove vode, ali i cimerice u preradjaoni su isto bile izgelirane pa mi se cini da neki doktori ipak vole ubrzavati stvari jer eto. 

Sto se tice biranja polozaja za radjanje, to je jos uvijek nemoguce. Cijelo vrijeme si jos pristekan na ctg i mozes kumiti i moliti da sjednes (jer me tako manje lupala bol na ledja), ali nema sanse da popuste (tj. kako tko od osoblja). Daju male pauze da se proseces i ajde nazad na aparaturu. Mozda ako imas cvrsci stav od mog ti prodje, ali meni nije proslo. 

Daju nesto protiv bolova i prije i poslije. Na odjelu svaki dan prosece sestra sa sredstvima protiv bolova  :Smile:  a uvijek ju mozes i pozvati,vecina je jako ljubazna i empaticna.
 U predradjaoni su mi nudili ono opojno cudo, a drugi dan u boxu sam uzela i epiduralnu #uzasnasamdajsve.

 Nisu me rezali jer jedna babica nije dala <3 hvala joj. I odmah cu mi dali moje malo cudo, kozu na kozu, aaa skoro sat vremena.

Imam osjecaj da to vise ovisi na koga naletis nego do filozofije bolnice, ne znam kako je bilo prije. I ima stvarno divnog osoblja (vecina jest), a ima ih da im nisam dala da me pipnu, doslovno. 

Sto se tice vizite na odjelu, za tebe, mozes traziti da te pregledaju, ali nije da ce pregledati na svoju ruku.
I ide fizijatar da vidi koliko su se razmaknuli trbusni misici i trebas li nositi pojas.

Svoje spavacice sam nosila, nisu ni nudili svoje. Sto starije i jadnije ponijeti i sto vise. Znojila sam se ko luda poslije,sto od vrucine u sobi sto od hormona ludujucih pa su mi je dobro dosle da cesto mijenjam (ovu s poroda sam bacila). 

Sto se tice poticanja dojenja moze se pozvati sestra za pomoc dojenju u bilo koje doba i ja sam besramno zivkala i trazila pomoc kod pravilnog namjestanja,ali i trazila da ga odnesu na nekoliko sati nocu. Pitale su me jesam li 100% sigurna da zelim da ga oni tada nahrane adaptiranim na spricu, tako da stvarno nista ne rade na svoju ruku. (Otada iskljucivo dojim, ali spasila su me ta dva puta sto su ga odnijeli na par sati da malo uhvatim sna nakon dugog poroda)

 Imaju nove novcate kupaonice, redovito ih ciste.

Sto se samog poroda tice induciran je zbog te plodove vode tako nisam sigurna koja je redovna procedura, to mozda bolje da se netko drugi kaze.

Spasili me oni ogromni Chicco ulosci i jednokratne podloge za bebu presvuci i mene za na krevet da ne procurim, i jednokratne gacice. 

Maramice vlazne bebi ili blazinice i pelenice za prematanje bebitosa.

Za bradavice Purelan mast, za hemice mast iz gradske ljekarne njihova smuckana.

Posjete nisu ogranicene brojem, ali strogi su s vremenom, u 17 sve tjeraju, ali moze netko doci izvan vremena posjeta pa izadjes na hodnik ispred,a ima i predprostor za sjedenje.

Eto,bebitos spava na meni pa se ja raspisala  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Ima li još iskustava?

Zanima me što se zadnje promijenilo, i kakav im je stav za trudnice s GD i jel se kod njih može raditi GUK profil?
Koga biste od gin mogli izdvojiti, i jel se može kod narudžbe u TA tražiti određeni doktor?

Prvo sam rodila u Vinogradskoj, bila jako zadovoljna, ali sad mi radi jedne vrijednosti po njihovom ide dijagnoza GD i ne želim se prepirati ako sve bude u redu da me za božićne blagdane hospitaliziraju bez veze

----------


## Morin

Hafner ne inducira nikog s GD al neki doktori da, al nisam primjetila da imaju na razini bolnice univerzalan stav..Hafner ima ambulantu srijedom ali za visokorizicne, to je na SD posebna ambulanta

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

A kako kontroliraju tamo GD? Jel šalju na profil na VV ili?

Ja imam MPO trudnoću s hematomom i preko mj dana krvarenja, i sad tim šećerom, moguće da im i spadam u visokorizične  :Grin:

----------


## Morin

Meni npr Hafner nije ni radio ogtt a ni Kos u drugoj trodnoci a cimerici je u bolnici postaavljena dijaagnoza i sestre su joj mjerile secer i bio je minimaalno povisen pa je dobila dijetu i rodila spontano u 41 tt

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

Mene zanima znaci, ako mi gin kaze da moram raditi guk profil, mogu li se odmah javiti na SD kao bolnicu u kojoj zelim roditi? Ili oni to salju negdje drugdje?

Vinogradska mi otpada jer cim vide 5.1 induciraju,a ne zelim da me samo temeljem jednog parametra tako muce

----------


## Morin

E to neznam dal rade ambulantno, nazovi ambulantu za visokorizicnu trudnocu pa pitaj. Meni je Kos na 5.1 rekao samo da cemo radit ogtt poslije 24tt i to je to, al kako kod mene uvjek rano krene otvaranje to zanemare..

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

Endica mi isto rekla il novi OGTT nakon 24tt il guk profil

Uglavnom cula sam samo dobre stvari i mislim da sam odlucila  :Smile:

----------


## Morin

Ja sam jako zadovoljna sa porodima na SD, bez intervencija, bez pregleda u predradaoni, bez klistira, bez rezanja, uglavnom vrlo prirodni porodi i ok babice i doktori uz naravno izuzetke kojih svugdje ima

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

Da li je išla neka od vas na trudnički tečaj na SD?

----------


## Morin

Nisam al nisu ni trazili potvrdu za supruga...ni ove god ni prije 4 god

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

Ma mi bismo išli radi nas, da čujemo i vidimo kako je tamo

----------


## Eci

Vrci, da li si se prijavila na trudnicki tecaj? Meni je 4.t. pa mi je malo glupo , ali cula sam da imaju i obilazak rodilista pa vi to voljela vidjeti.

----------


## Vrci

Jesam. Zvala sam u 7.mj i vec im bio popunjen i rujan. Idemo u listopadu

Iako mi je druga trudnoca,prvi puta idem kod njih i zelim vidjeti i cuti kako je tamo. Zapravo jedva cekam  :Smile:

----------


## JUHU

> Jesam. Zvala sam u 7.mj i vec im bio popunjen i rujan. Idemo u listopadu
> 
> Iako mi je druga trudnoca,prvi puta idem kod njih i zelim vidjeti i cuti kako je tamo. Zapravo jedva cekam


Vrci-jesu ti rekli koliko dugo traje tečaj na SD?

----------


## Vrci

4 dolazaka, ut-cet i onda tjedan poslije ut-cet. Od 15 do 17 sati ako se ne varam

----------


## JUHU

> 4 dolazaka, ut-cet i onda tjedan poslije ut-cet. Od 15 do 17 sati ako se ne varam


Super, thanx
Budem sutra nazvala da vidim dali imaju mjesta i kada.

----------


## Vrci

U listopadu je termin 10., 12., 17. i 19.10.
Ako imaju mjesta,vidimo se?  :Grin:

----------


## JUHU

> U listopadu je termin 10., 12., 17. i 19.10.
> Ako imaju mjesta,vidimo se?


Hvala ti, da možda se onda i vidimo. 
Ja bih rado da vidim kak je tu na SD ali sve se bojim sa ce mi to biti prekasno pa da cu najvjerovatnije sad u 9mjesecu u dom zdravlja, moram provjeriti dali priznaju tecaj iz DZ za muza.

----------


## Vrci

Ima nekih novosti ili novih poroda na SD?

Ja jedino znam da su dobili onaj "rajski plin" za ublažavanje boli kod poroda, za koji dan-tjedan bude u upotrebi

----------


## Eci

I ja bi voljela procitati neka novija iskustva ako ih ima? Zaboravila sam sta je rekla babica na tecaju sta sve treba nositi u vrecici u rađaonu?

----------


## jelena.O

uloške i gače

----------


## Vrci

Medicinska dokumentacija
Voda
Ulosci
Gacice
Rucnik
Papuce/japanke
Spavacica za porod za svaki slucaj
Nesto slatko za brzo dizanje secera u krvi
Ja stavila i maramice, wc papir, labelo, punjac za mob

Sve u mali ruksak

----------


## Eci

Hvalaa!

----------


## ana-

Iskustva sa carskim rezom na Sv.Duhu za dva tjedna imamo dogovoreno . Sto,kako u spinalnoj ce biti !?!?

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

3 puta imala carski na sv.duhu, sve u spinalnoj, sve u najboljem redu

----------


## jelena.O

Ja sam imala prvi u totalnoj, i dva u spinslnoj sve ok prošlo

----------


## Tam

Pozdrav! 
Prvi put sam bila prije 3 godine na SD i imala sam stvarno ugodno iskustvo, sve već gore napisano. Babice ljubazne, doktori isto, uz minimalne i samo nužne intervencije koje objasne. I zato bih ponovno. 
E sad, drugo na putu, termin kolovoz. Ima kakvih novosti, pogotovo što se tiče eventualno mjera za Covid-19? Znam da je ponovno dopuštena pratnja na porodu. A ostalo? jel se što mjenjalo?

----------


## Vrci

Imaju nove radaone, preselili se u novi dio. To znam
I pratnja opet može,koliko sam čula

----------


## buba klara

> Imaju nove radaone, preselili se u novi dio. To znam
> I pratnja opet može,koliko sam čula


Moje dvije prijateljice su rodile prosli mjesec gore. S obje je bila pratnja i rađale su u novim sobama-rađaonama (nisu više samo boxovi nego prave sobe s vlastitim tušem, odvojene od drugih rodilja). Predrađaona je navodno ista.

----------


## Tam

Hvala na odgovorima!

Jel treba što posebno nositi? Znam da su neke bolnice uvjetovale da pratnja ima opremu. Kad sam ja bila nije trebalo na Sv.Duhu ali... korona  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## NinaD

Pratnja na sv.duhu je ukinuta.

----------


## NinaD

Ima li tko neka nova iskustva u njihovim novim rađaonicama? Trebam rodit početkom 4mj a još bolnicu nisam odabrala. U petrovu ne idem tamo ima traume još od prvog poroda. Odabrala bi merkur ali oni nemaju za ogtt nego šalju na vv.

----------

